# Toilet pump tool



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to have one, now I can't find it anywhere and I am not good searching the interwebs. It looks like a giant syringe with a limp needle. I used it for quick removal of water from toilets. I thought pasco had one but their web catalog doesn't show it. Anyone know?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the last one I saw was in the Wolverine catalog.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

I have one it's called "The Last Drop"


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

MTDUNN said:


> I used to have one, now I can't find it anywhere and I am not good searching the interwebs. It looks like a giant syringe with a limp needle. I used it for quick removal of water from toilets. I thought pasco had one but their web catalog doesn't show it. Anyone know?


Jacobseninc.com

The last drop suction gun


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I use a shop vac


----------



## PlumberJ90 (Oct 10, 2012)

I give my helper a straw


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

PlumberJ90 said:


> I give my helper a straw


That's very thoughtful, my helper doubles as a sponge.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PlungerJockey said:


> That's very thoughtful, my helper doubles as a sponge.


What's his name? Bob??


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

Wolverine last drop suction gun works great! About 20 bucks


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I use one of those cheap squeeze pumps that are normally used to fill a free standing kerosene heater.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

His name is Brett, I've called him Bruce since he started. It seems to bother him, I think he likes the attention.

I could call him Bob, I'm afraid if I do it'll only confuse him.

It's settled from this day forth I shall call him Bob!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlumberJ90 said:


> I give my helper a straw


I LOLed at that!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

jc-htownplumber said:


> I use a shop vac


I use one too but I miss my syringe


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

suzie said:


> Jacobseninc.com
> 
> The last drop suction gun


Thanks Suzie it's on order


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Sleeve 1.5" into 2" with a large o-ring and you can make one that will pull a trap dry in one tug. 

The one I use, wish it was longer. It's only about 18" long. A 36" one would be ideal.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Sleeve 1.5" into 2" with a large o-ring and you can make one that will pull a trap dry in one tug.
> 
> The one I use, wish it was longer. It's only about 18" long. A 36" one would be ideal.


Cool


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

REALLY???

http://content.westmarine.com/images/catalog/large/2845360.jpg


----------



## tnplumber (Aug 10, 2013)

the problem I have with a shop vac is a lot of older homes here don't always have a 110 receptacle in their bathroom.


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

truckman5000 said:


> REALLY???
> 
> http://content.westmarine.com/images/catalog/large/2845360.jpg


My post?
Handheld bildge pump that fits in a 5 gallon bucket.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

truckman5000 said:


> My post?
> Handheld bildge pump that fits in a 5 gallon bucket.:thumbsup:


I've seen them at ferguson


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Menard's have them for 20 bucks..


----------

